# How big of a boat can I pull?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I have an 03 Toyota Tacoma PreRunner V6 with the locker rear axle. I had a Cobia 174CC with a T-Top that I had to sell a few years ago. I pulled it no problem. Same with the two smaller boats that I have now. But I want something bigger... :thumbup:

I was thinking a Center Console in the 18-21ft range. 9 times out of 10, I will be towing it about 15-20 miles to the local river.. BUT, a couple of times a year, I will be towing it 4 hours to the Gulf. I know that various brands and models weigh more than others for a given length. I'm just looking for a general guideline. I dont want anything that will be a strain uphill. The 174CC, I almost couldn't tell it was there.

I have ZERO interest in getting another truck. I just paid this one off last month. Besides, even if I won the lottery, I would still drive this truck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

What I've found on the web is the v6 model was rated at 6300# so I would say 5000# max dry weight.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

The question u should be asking is how big of a boat can I stop???


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

fishheadspin said:


> The question u should be asking is how big of a boat can I stop???


Bingo !

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

I wouldnt tow more the the rated capacity of the truck... never know how your insurance might feel about that in the event of an accident, whether your fault or not.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

fishheadspin said:


> The question u should be asking is how big of a boat can I stop???


Very true! :thumbup:

But in past towing experience with the truck, I have not like the way a heavy load pulled well before I didn't like the way it stopped. But good advice none the less.



Donut slayer said:


> What I've found on the web is the v6 model was rated at 6300# so I would say 5000# max dry weight.


I looked a long time ago. I think the owners manual said 10,000. I didn't even remotely believe that.

So let's go with the 5,000lb weight. Would a 19ft CC fit into that area? Roughly speaking?


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Aint no way that truck is rated for 10k. 3/4 ton gasers are rated about that. My 1500 Ram and Tahoe are both rated for 7700 and 7800 respectively. Boats weights vary widely with manufacters. A 240S Cape Horn has a listed weight of 3700#. I assume thats dry weight. Oh for shits and grins, I looked up a cobia 172CC and the dry weight without a motor is listed at 1800#.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Donut slayer said:


> Aint no way that truck is rated for 10k. 3/4 ton gasers are rated about that.


That's what I thought. I dont remember if it was 8K or 10k, but I thought it was out there for such a light truck.

:yes:


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It's in the owners manual....."Read Da Book"

Gear ratio, extend cab, crew cab all make a differance.

The only V6 that is rated that high is the F-150 Eco-Boost [twin Turbo's]


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

The 10,000 figure may have been the GCW figure, which is gross combined weight of vehicle and trailer.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I had the same truck you have, just sold it a couple months ago.

I pulled my 19 Mako center console easily when I had it. I sold the Mako and bought a 22' Aquasort W/A. It would pull it ok, but struggled to maintain hwy speeds, I pulled it twice to Destin from Mississippi @ 50 mph. (not fun)

As far as stopping it, I was lucky that no one ever pulled out in front of me or I would have piled it up. I didnt have trailer brakes, im sure they would help stopping it. 

I'd say a 19 or 20' boat would be a safe upper limit, as stated previously, its not the pulling that would be a problem, but the stopping would.

GOOD LUCK !


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> I had the same truck you have, just sold it a couple months ago.
> 
> I pulled my 19 Mako center console easily when I had it. I sold the Mako and bought a 22' Aquasort W/A. It would pull it ok, but struggled to maintain hwy speeds, I pulled it twice to Destin from Mississippi @ 50 mph. (not fun)
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks. That's what I was looking for. I was hoping a Tacoma owner would chime in.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

There are very few 18-21 ft CCs that are beyond the tow rating for your truck. A 22 Aquasport walk around is much heavier than any 18-21 CC. You will be fine.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I would guess a 19ft CC or a 22ft bay boat.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

should be fine, I lived in Birmingham and drove to Foley/gulf shores every weekend for 1 year. It is almost flat from Montgomery to Gulf Shores, the largest hill is probably going over the intercoastal waterway bridge! I saw a guy pulling a 22' walkaround with twins with a V6 4wd Tacoma. Just plan ahead when stopping !


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool, thanks guys. 



pappastratos said:


> It is almost flat from Montgomery to Gulf Shores, the largest hill is probably going over the intercoastal waterway bridge!


I dont ever go to Gulf Shores. I do tow to Gulfport MS sometimes and have to cross the "Dolly Pardon" bridge. But most of my concern about towing hills is when I tow northward. I lake fish alot more than I go to the coast. It gets pretty hilly around the "fall line" in Alabama.

I'm trying to decide if I want to buy a bigger boat, or just repower my existing boat with a dead motor... Sure would like a bigger boat. The current one is not suitable to go outside the bay.


----------



## FL Aggie (Sep 22, 2013)

I drive a '07 Tacoma PreRunner and it's rated at 6500 towing capacity. I pull a 24' cape horn with it, no problem. It does have brakes on the trailer.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Donut slayer said:


> Aint no way that truck is rated for 10k. 3/4 ton gasers are rated about that. My 1500 Ram and Tahoe are both rated for 7700 and 7800 respectively. Boats weights vary widely with manufacters. A 240S Cape Horn has a listed weight of 3700#. I assume thats dry weight. Oh for shits and grins, I looked up a cobia 172CC and the dry weight without a motor is listed at 1800#.



My 1/2 ton is rated fer 10,300 +/- a hundred or so. The ole lady just bought a 15 Tahoe and it is only rated fer 8300 +/- a hundred or so. Funny thing is that a 4x4 actually pulled 100 lbs less then the 4x2. The new 14/15 Silverado 1/2 tons pull 11K +


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

I thought that was strange too, typically all 4x4's tow less due the added weight. 6500 for your toyota seems like alot, my 04 dodge dakota V8 is only rated at 6100


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Do you have the factory towing package on your tacoma?


----------



## superdave (Jul 3, 2009)

'03 and '07 Tacoma are two different engines and truck sizes. Pre '05 Tacos have the 3.4L v6 with 190 hp and 3,500 lb towing capacity, not to mention are a true compact truck. '05+ Taco have the 4.0L v6 with 265 hp and 6,500 towing capacity and are more of a mid-sized truck. I've owned a 2001 and currently have a 2009. I use to tow a 3,500 mastercraft wakeboard board and it would do it around town just fine but was pretty unhappy on the interstate. Took it to Jacksonville one time and felt like I took months off the life of my truck. Transmission started slipping at 140,000 miles and I traded her in on the 2009. Don't know if the trans problem was from the towing or just normal wear for that mileage. I'd be real careful not to overload that truck; it is a much lighter duty truck than the '05+ yr models


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

It all depends on how far you are gonna travel. Is it just around town or two hours up the interstate. Your truck can pull a much bigger boat, problem is stopping. If the boat weighs more than the truck, you will have stopping issues. 
You could easily pull a 25-26 foot boat around town, but getting on the interstate going two hours is a different beast. I saw a jeep wrangler pull a twin engine 28 foot cuddy cabin out of the water once. The boat was huge behind the jeep. He was just pulling it down the road. Pulled it just fine. Making a quick stop, maybe a different issue.


----------



## Spooled (Jan 13, 2012)

I personally have a chevy and a ford half ton trucks. Also, I have a 3/4 ton powerstoke ford. I pull and haul ALOT. Listen to superdave and go easy on the tranny. It is truly the weakest link. Never pull in overdrive. I think my powerstroke is rated at around 10,000#(17,000 gvw) and that thing is a chugging monster. Be safe with your loads, don't find out the hard way.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

NoMoSurf said:


> I have an 03 Toyota Tacoma PreRunner V6 with the locker rear axle. I had a Cobia 174CC with a T-Top that I had to sell a few years ago. I pulled it no problem. Same with the two smaller boats that I have now. But I want something bigger... :thumbup:
> 
> I was thinking a Center Console in the 18-21ft range. 9 times out of 10, I will be towing it about 15-20 miles to the local river.. BUT, a couple of times a year, I will be towing it 4 hours to the Gulf. I know that various brands and models weigh more than others for a given length. I'm just looking for a general guideline. I dont want anything that will be a strain uphill. The 174CC, I almost couldn't tell it was there.
> 
> I have ZERO interest in getting another truck. I just paid this one off last month. Besides, even if I won the lottery, I would still drive this truck. :thumbsup:



Just like others have said, the truck should be able to stop the boat without slamming on the brakes and being pushed through traffic lights. 

I have a 20 ft Nitro sitting on a Tandem Axle trailer with trailer brakes. I had a 2012 Jeep Grand Cherokee 4x4 with a tow package, and it was hell to stop that thing in a hurry. Also, I couldn't accelerate when needed. I got out of that Jeep and got me a 2014 Tundra 4x4, and now I can't tell that I'm towing anything. Suggest you get a boat that feels good on the back of the Tacoma. 

NJD


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just drive 55 max and make sure the back of the boat is secured down or it may wind up in front of your truck. Lastly make sure you have enough tongue weight so when you brake the tongue pushes the rear end of truck down for better breaking.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You can pull a lot. It's a matter of what you can stop


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey, from Montgomery to gulf shores is almost flat !! ran from Birmingham to gulf shores and back every weekend for 1 year ! 18-21' bay boat would not be an issue, but a deep v would strain some, but not bad. I saw a guy pulling a 24' walk-around with twins with a v6 Tacoma


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

pappastratos said:


> Hey, from Montgomery to gulf shores is almost flat !! ran from Birmingham to gulf shores and back every weekend for 1 year ! 18-21' bay boat would not be an issue, but a deep v would strain some, but not bad. I saw a guy pulling a 24' walk-around with twins with a v6 Tacoma


I dont go to Gulf Shores though...

I ended up buying a 21ft deep-V Starcraft Mariner 210. She's aluminum, so there is very little weight! Bare hull is only 900lbs. I know aluminum is not the greatest for saltwater, but I only go to the salt for one week of the year and maaayybeeee another weekend or two a year. The rest of the year is freshwater.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*The answer*



fishheadspin said:


> The question u should be asking is how big of a boat can I stop???


 
+1:thumbup:


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

pappastratos said:


> .... I saw a guy pulling a 24' walk-around with twins with a v6 Tacoma


I once used to pull a 22' pontoon boat, single 50hp Evinrude, with a 1994 Dodge Caravan minivan. It had a 3.0 litre as i recall and I put a transmission cooler on it. 

I wouldn't do it again though, and don't recommend it to anyone - especially on the freeway with a strong crosswind! :no:


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.trailerlife.com/trailer-towing-guides/


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang! This thread will not die! haha

I bought a bigger boat months ago! tows fine... Now I just need to get it to float and run...


----------

